
How to Control Microservices Costs - Arbinv
https://www.parkmycloud.com/blog/monolith-to-microservices/
======
ris
Microservices? Turn and walk away if you still can. The real costs will come
from developer time spent doing pointless, pointless chores.

~~~
o_____________o
How so? This hasn't been my experience.

------
jexah
Quick summary for those who read the comments first:

1) If you have an existing monolith that you want to convert to microservices,
don't rm -rf your project in order to start from scratch.

2) Keep each microservice extremely limited in scope.

3) Try to avoid paying for resources that you are not using.

4) Have certain users and departments be responsible for specific parts of the
system.

In other words, two simple steps:

1) Don't be a complete moron.

2) Avoid accidently getting your genitals stuck in a fan while implementing
standard microservice practices.

This article is nothing but dot points of what defines microservices with
loads of advertising thrown in.

You're welcome.

------
jeffrand
I would recommend the author remove the automated live chat on this website
trying to sell me their services. There's nothing I hate more than trying to
read an article and getting a fake chat notification.

